# #1 Jumped Tarpon



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

After several recent trips dragging different lures around I finally had my first approx 1 min battle this morning. Was trolling a swim bait on my dedicated Tarpon rod and reel and was thumping the bottom with a 1/4 oz DOA Terror Eyes on a much lighter rod and reel. I didn't have my GoPro set up so the video is rough but you can see the St. Croix Avid 7HF in action and hear the drag, and finally in the last 2 seconds you can make out it's final jump barely in far left field of view. By the time I got my Gopro and boom in rod holder it had already jumped 3-4 times. I have been specifically targeting these fish for several outings now but when it finally happened I was sort of in shock and it took me several seconds to realize what was going on. He sort of made a half loop, away from me initially and then away and then parallel before the knot failed between my braid and Mono leader on final jump. I have never had a leader pull away from my braid using the same knot till today. I normally don't use Mono though either for leader. The braid didn't fail I still had my doubled line loop at end. Any way it was fantastic to me and I don't really care that I didn't land it I was just glad that it finally happened and that one of my son's was close enough in his boat to see it jump. Hoping to have a short video and couple images in next day or two. Good luck to all.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, that's all I have ever done was hook em watch em jump a few times then curse like the dickens cause I don't set the hook hard enough!!!! It's an awesome experience just watching one sky!!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*You said it right.*

*" I don't really care that I didn't land it I was just glad that it finally happened and that one of my son's was close enough in his boat to see it jump."
*
I'd like to have a nickle for all I have purposely broken off to save their lives--or mine.

BTW, be very careful of pulling your yak up to a green fish. It can be hurtful or maybe even deadly for each of you(ya'll)

Congrats. Be very thankful we still have Tarpon. My favorite fish.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I love how you describe being surprised when they hit, despite going for them. That happens to me every time I haven't been fishing in a while and something bends my rod over. Bummer about the knot, I suppose tarpon are the biggest test for our gear and rigging. Must have been fun, good work


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Ptpainton said:


> By the time I got my Gopro and boom in rod holder it had already jumped 3-4 times.


Maybe if you concentrated more of fishing than filming yourself fishing, you'd up the odds. Probably.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*What did your Mother tell you?*



Dunt said:


> Maybe if you concentrated more of fishing than filming yourself fishing, you'd up the odds. Probably.


"if you don't have anything good to say then don't say anything at all" Maybe if you remembered this you would be a better?


----------



## 104449 (Jun 9, 2017)

captken said:


> *" I don't really care that I didn't land it I was just glad that it finally happened and that one of my son's was close enough in his boat to see it jump."
> *
> I'd like to have a nickle for all I have purposely broken off to save their lives--or mine.
> 
> ...


??possible the most, and longest protected species around:001_huh:


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Vid Link*

As the slow motion starts look far left for the last jump!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Ptpainton said:


> "if you don't have anything good to say then don't say anything at all" Maybe if you remembered this you would be a better?


Just helping, brah. It's funny how many people have to film themselves these days. It's even funnier that it made you lose a fish.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Not funny and good by Dunt.*



Dunt said:


> Just helping, brah. It's funny how many people have to film themselves these days. It's even funnier that it made you lose a fish.


Lost the fish because my leader to main line came apart when he landed on the line. I don't see anything funny about it but thats why it's called fishing and not catching. I just figured out i can add Dunt to my ignore list and I don't have to see any of his post again and I think that is AWESOME!! Good by Dunt.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Can't wait to see all your amazing GoBro footage.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats, next time it'll be different. In and out the same side on that knot, diferent sides will work loose. Get the go pro set first and go gettum!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Knots*

Strange that the knot let go because it's same as I have been using for about 3 years on Flouro but this was Mono. Of course there was a lot of line out there and on that last jump he could have landed on the line. My drag was set really light because I new I didn't have my act together with the new boat and all. I think it allowed me a little more time connected to fish though. It was a blast for sure, to be able to see it jump and hear it crash into water was amazing. yea next time I hope to be set better before something happens.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you know the name of the knot you were using. I've been using the Alberto for braid to leader lately and really like it. Seems strong enough, and it make a nice compact connection that is easier on rod eyes


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*No Name knot*



Salt Lines said:


> Do you know the name of the knot you were using. I've been using the Alberto for braid to leader lately and really like it. Seems strong enough, and it make a nice compact connection that is easier on rod eyes


Don't know name here is video though let me know what you think.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmmmm. The one weakness that jumps out at me is that the whole knot relies on that one little tag end of mono not slipping through the loop of braid. Because only one length of that mono is wrapped with braid the knot cant cinch down on itself if the tag end of mono slips. There needs to be more surface area of mono in contact with braid. There are lots of knots out there that have mono and braid doubled-up and wrapped around itself that are extremely strong and easy enough to tie. They cinch on themselves so the tag ends aren't secured at all: 
https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/alberto-knot
https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/blood-knot
https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/albright-special

Alternatively,the surgeons loop is very strong and easy to tie, if you are going to go that way it may be better to just make a loop to loop knot using a surgeons loop or perfection loop. Then you can change leaders out very easily.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Time to change*



Salt Lines said:


> Hmmmm. The one weakness that jumps out at me is that the whole knot relies on that one little tag end of mono not slipping through the loop of braid. Because only one length of that mono is wrapped with braid the knot cant cinch down on itself if the tag end of mono slips. There needs to be more surface area of mono in contact with braid. There are lots of knots out there that have mono and braid doubled-up and wrapped around itself that are extremely strong and easy enough to tie. They cinch on themselves so the tag ends aren't secured at all:
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/alberto-knot
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/blood-knot
> http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/albright-special
> ...


I should have known something was wrong because sometimes I would have to try that knot 2-3 times before it would cinch down and not slip off. I guess I was just lucky before now and when a huge fish landed on that line maybe it was just too much and slipped out. I'm retying all my leaders before next trip. I am so glad you pointed this out to me.


----------

